# Ice cream headache for Uber in free ice cream promotion



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Uber is facing a backlash over its "free ice cream" promotion after Australian customers complained of being repeatedly hit with hidden fees http://www.cnet.com/news/frosty-reception-for-hidden-fees-on-uber-ice-cream-promo/


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

hey I am in Philly..where can I jump in for this Ice cream promo ??


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Us Aussies take our Gelato seriously! Fancy offering a drug, then holding it back! On the coldest day in winter as well!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

About the only thing regulated as much as a taxi permit, is getting a permit to sell pre packaged ice cream from a vehicle. I think it would be wise to stay away from selling any type food in TNCs. There are enough problems as it is transporting passengers. If you really want to get wild, imagine how many citations you could rack up by picking up a passenger and selling them ice cream at lax...










For example:

To sell prepackage ice cream you must have a vehicle that is inspected and has a permit from the .... County Public Health Services. To obtain a health permit to sell ice cream, you must meet the requirements as outlined below. Bring your vehicle with the completed application....


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

80/20 UBER split?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I NEED A LIFE! Do they provide insurance and free eye exams and glasses? (I sure could use a pair myself) just ask any Moderator here LOL , Is it day or night outside Its hard to see with 5% tint let me tell ya! ? I do like ice cream though.


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

I follow my local Uber twitter account via push notifications, they've been spamming this ice cream thing all day, you'd think they would've been marketing this for weeks, not an avalanche the day of..


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Maybe the NDA was used to keep it a secret to dodge any health regulations or permits needed to sell food to people on the street. Uber's motto "Act first, Deal with consequences later."


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Maybe the NDA was used to keep it a secret to dodge any health regulations or permits needed to sell food to people on the street. Uber's motto "Act first, Deal with consequences later."


That very well could be the reason.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Maybe the NDA was used to keep it a secret to dodge any health regulations or permits needed to sell food to people on the street. Uber's motto "Act first, Deal with consequences later."


Like I've said before, their approach is: "Ready! Fire! Aim!".


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I still need a ice cream!


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I like how they set a deadline to confirm participation and after the deadline they kept extending it and inviting for last chance to join. For like 2 days, definitely made me think nobody wanted to do that shady thing


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Btw Friday is my busiest day and I totaled $300 vs their $20 per hour x 7 h = $140


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

@UberGirl -.20 Uber's Cut = $240 

Also don't forget the gas you used. Minus that from 240. If you bought food or anything else minus that too..


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Btw Friday is my busiest day and I totaled $300 vs their $20 per hour x 7 h = $140


Have a friend that averaged $45.00 per hour doing the ice cream. Not bad and he had a blast, got a free cooler and still has a bunch of ice cream to take home.

Oh! and nobody puked in his car


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

I drove by one of the Uber Ice Cream trucks and it seemed as though they hired real ice cream truck drivers and pasted them into the uber app esstentially..

So maybe at least some of today's transgressions were legit..


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

I drove today and delivered ice cream from my car. It was so much fun. But there were too many of us, I think, out there. Still: a hoot! I scream, UBER scream, we all scream for .... sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Jordan9K said:


> @UberGirl -.20 Uber's Cut = $240
> 
> Also don't forget the gas you used. Minus that from 240. If you bought food or anything else minus that too..


Isn't it same cost with ice cream? Or they don't take the commission off that?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Coller is nice but ice cream leftovers are big trouble for my lbs. nono


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

@UberGirl I'm sure they took a cut, I'm not sure how much however. But always remember to take out those expenses, total them up and subtract from your earnings. That's how you know exactly how much you get. I actually had a total of -$1 today. 2 trips but I bought gas..


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Jordan9K said:


> @UberGirl I'm sure they took a cut, I'm not sure how much however. But always remember to take out those expenses, total them up and subtract from your earnings. That's how you know exactly how much you get. I actually had a total of -$1 today. 2 trips but I bought gas..


Yeah I do take them into account just wanted to compare apples to apples here although I still can't cause like you said gas would be different and the fact that I'd have more fun with it. Uber didn't really give enough details about earnings to really evaluate the opportunity. For instance I didn't even see anywhere that they'd pay $140 just for ice cream pickup. They chose to concentrate on NDA instead


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Btw don't you have to add $1 per ride incentive to your totals?


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm not sure, I may have seen that somewhere else here. I try to be as brutal on my expenses as possible so that I usually do better than I calculate. That way I'm always pleasantly surprised later..


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Are there any Ice cream surge pricing?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It was a 20% driver - 80% uber split on the ice cream deliveries. So basically $5.00 per delivery or the hourly guarantee whichever was higher for you.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Jordan9K said:


> @UberGirl I'm sure they took a cut, I'm not sure how much however. But always remember to take out those expenses, total them up and subtract from your earnings. That's how you know exactly how much you get. I actually had a total of -$1 today. 2 trips but I bought gas..


In Sydney???


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Btw Friday is my busiest day and I totaled $300 vs their $20 per hour x 7 h = $140


Same here


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I was listening to some talk radio during the ice cream promo in L.A., 980 AM I think and the "news" people did a longish story on the Uber ice cream

free ride share radio ad accomplished, +1 Uber!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

dbl ck me but when they pay hourly that's a guaranteed rate and therefore, and it remains to be seen so I will let the boards know, that they do NOT deduct the typical 20. But i've been wrong before and I am pretty I will be again, but I could be wrong about that get it? lol. oy. need coffee.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Barbara, I think they still take their comission with the guarantee.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

No, 20% is not taken out from a guaranteed rate.

So either you made $20/hr or 25% of the ice cream sales, whichever is higher. The most you could've made off the guarantee is $120 because it was only 11am-5pm. Minimum purchase was $25 for 5, and $5 for ea addition piece. So you'd have to sell more than 16 ice creams per hour to make more than the guarantee.


----------

